# Garage Drain Code question



## ActionJackson00 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can a garage floor drain to daylight?

Where would I find an answer?

County codes? State codes? DEQ codes?


----------



## steveray (Feb 7, 2014)

If the floor can drain out...I would have no problem wtih a drain to daylight....Assuming we are talking SF dwelling....?

R309.1 Floor surface.

Garage floor surfaces shall be of approved noncombustible material.

The area of floor used for parking of automobiles or other vehicles shall be sloped to facilitate the movement of liquids to a drain or toward the main vehicle entry doorway.


----------



## ActionJackson00 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thought I should add:

Projects in Gallatin County Montana,

IRC 2006

UPC 2009


----------



## steveray (Feb 7, 2014)

2006IRC  is about the same...

R309.3 Floor surface.

Garage floor surfaces shall be of approved noncombustible material.

The area of floor used for parking of automobiles or other vehicles shall be sloped to facilitate the movement of liquids to a drain or toward the main vehicle entry doorway.


----------



## Keystone (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree with Steveray - daylight


----------



## fatboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Daylight is fine.........


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 8, 2014)

Nothing stating it but environmental should be considered  as far as Antifreeze and oils along with critter control.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 8, 2014)

A residential garage floor can slope and drain to the outside

However if a floor drain is used the UPC 1016.0 could apply and a sand interceptor would be required.

That is the policy of our public works department trying to minimize items getting directly discharged into sewer and storm systems.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 8, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> A residential garage floor can slope and drain to the outsideHowever if a floor drain is used the UPC 1016.0 could apply and a sand interceptor would be required.
> 
> That is the policy of our public works department trying to minimize items getting directly discharged into sewer and storm systems.


That is what I was implying and since it is Montana it would apply.


----------



## ActionJackson00 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the help and sources!


----------



## steveray (Feb 10, 2014)

Even if it just goes to daylight?



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> A residential garage floor can slope and drain to the outsideHowever if a floor drain is used the UPC 1016.0 could apply and a sand interceptor would be required.
> 
> That is the policy of our public works department trying to minimize items getting directly discharged into sewer and storm systems.


----------

